# Beztēma >  No 3 fāzēm uz 1.

## defs

Jāuzjautā gudrākiem. Tātad,šodien saņēmu savu ģeneratoru,bet tas ir 3 -fāzu. Es vienkārši iedomājos-ja būtu 1 fāze AC,tad slēdzu pie trafa un izejā saņemu 220 apmēram.Un nebūtu jātaisa konverters. Ja lietošu tikai 2 fāzes,tad attiecīgi man jauda par 33% mazaka.Ko teiksiet?

----------


## ivog

varbūt apstāsti saprotami - kas tas par ģeneratoru un ko tu vēlies ar viņu darīt, ko un uz ko konvertēt, citādi no tava teksta neko nevar saprast.

----------


## defs

> varbūt apstāsti saprotami - kas tas par ģeneratoru un ko tu vēlies ar viņu darīt, ko un uz ko konvertēt, citādi no tava teksta neko nevar saprast.


 Tas ir vēja ģenerators,kam 3 fāzes izejā un 12V starp fāzēm. Parasti dara tā: liek 3-fāzu tiltiņu,uzlādes kontrolieri,tālāk to visu mauc iekšā aķim.Pie aķa liek klāt konverteru. Es tikai iedomajos,par cik maiņstrāva,tad varbūt dot iekšā paaugstinošam trafam un dabūt izejā lielaku spriegumu,tā teikt-bez liekām paļurkām. Bet slēdzot pie parasta trafa 2 fāzes es nevarēšu pilnībā izmantot ģeneratora jaudu.Tālāk šo lielako spriegumu lieku kaut pie halogēnā sildītāja,lai vējš silda telpas.Generatoram nominālā jauda 400w,maksimalā 500w.

----------


## karloslv

Tas ir ģenerators ar pastāvīgo magnētu ierosmi? Tad vispirms sāksim ar to, ka spriegums tādam ir proporcionāls apgriezieniem. Darba apgriezieni savukārt ir diezgan atkarīgi no vēja ātruma. Vēja ģeneratoriem vai nu regulē ierosmi, vai nu rēķinās ar to, ka no ģeneratora ārā nāks kādi 12-40 V.

----------


## defs

> Tas ir ģenerators ar pastāvīgo magnētu ierosmi? Tad vispirms sāksim ar to, ka spriegums tādam ir proporcionāls apgriezieniem. Darba apgriezieni savukārt ir diezgan atkarīgi no vēja ātruma. Vēja ģeneratoriem vai nu regulē ierosmi, vai nu rēķinās ar to, ka no ģeneratora ārā nāks kādi 12-40 V.


 Jā,tas būs ar pastāvīgiem magnētiem.Tāpēc jau,ka būs slodze,tad spriegums nebūs tik liels.

----------


## Tārps

Ir tikai viens bet. Arī es kādreiz (laikam dzērumā) biju iedomājies paņemt no traktora ģeneratora maiņstrāvu pirms taisngriežiem - palaist to paaugstinošajā trafā un dabūt ap 220V , kur savukārt pieslēgt vibrosūkni un sūknēt no grāvja mucā ūdeni. Jau pirmie mēģinājumi beidzās ar trafa kūpēšanu. Muļķajā prātā biju aizmirsis par frekvenci. Jaudas trafu plašā diapazonā mainīgai frekvencei būs grūti piemeklēt.

  Pastāsti, lūdzu, sīkāk par to ģeneratoru, jo nav dzirdēts par tik zema sprieguma vēja ģeneratoriem.

----------


## defs

> Ir tikai viens bet. Arī es kādreiz (laikam dzērumā) biju iedomājies paņemt no traktora ģeneratora maiņstrāvu pirms taisngriežiem - palaist to paaugstinošajā trafā un dabūt ap 220V , kur savukārt pieslēgt vibrosūkni un sūknēt no grāvja mucā ūdeni. Jau pirmie mēģinājumi beidzās ar trafa kūpēšanu. Muļķajā prātā biju aizmirsis par frekvenci. Jaudas trafu plašā diapazonā mainīgai frekvencei būs grūti piemeklēt.
> 
>   Pastāsti, lūdzu, sīkāk par to ģeneratoru, jo nav dzirdēts par tik zema sprieguma vēja ģeneratoriem.


 Nu labi,laikam jau jaliek tas tilts utt.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wind-Turbine-Ge ... 389wt_1177
Patiesībā labi nostrādāts.

----------


## Delfins

Tārps, pilns ebay ar ķīnas KIT-iem.

defs, šie mazjaudīgie nav domāti tā vienkārši uzreiz pa taisno kaut ko barot. Slēdz paralēli un piebaro tīklu - tam viņi arī domāti.

----------


## defs

> Tārps, pilns ebay ar ķīnas KIT-iem.
> 
> defs, šie mazjaudīgie nav domāti tā vienkārši uzreiz pa taisno kaut ko barot. Slēdz paralēli un piebaro tīklu - tam viņi arī domāti.


 Mēs jau citā tēmā runājam,ka ar tīklu nav ko ākstīties,ja nav sertificēts konverters. Neiešu taisīt ziepes.

----------


## next

> Jā,tas būs ar pastāvīgiem magnētiem.Tāpēc jau,ka būs slodze,tad spriegums nebūs tik liels.


 Slogojot nospiediisi spriegumu no 40voltiem liidz 12?
Tad 3/4 jaudas izkliedeesies gjeneratoraa  ::

----------


## defs

> Jā,tas būs ar pastāvīgiem magnētiem.Tāpēc jau,ka būs slodze,tad spriegums nebūs tik liels.
> 
> 
>  Slogojot nospiediisi spriegumu no 40voltiem liidz 12?
> Tad 3/4 jaudas izkliedeesies gjeneratoraa


 Reku no apraksta :Rated power: 400W
Rated voltage: 12V/24V
Rated current: 33.3A/16.6A
Ja būs tie 40V bez slodzes,tad jau nebūs arī jaudas. P=U * I

p.s. šitie dati ir diviem dažādiem ģeneratoriem-ir 12V versija un 24V.

----------


## next

Veeja gjeneratora (ar pastaaviigiem magneetiem) spriegums proporcionaals veeja aatrumam (ja rotora spaarnu solis fikseets).
http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektro...ukcijas_likums

----------


## bbarda

Uzjautā Uvix,viņš ar tādu ir darbojies(ja atmiņa neviļ)

----------


## karloslv

> Veeja gjeneratora (ar pastaaviigiem magneetiem) spriegums proporcionaals veeja aatrumam (ja rotora spaarnu solis fikseets).
> http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektromagnētiskās_indukcijas_likums


 Bet biedrs defs taču var ar Oma likuma palīdzību, vājprātā slogojot ģenģeri, daļu sprieguma atstāt tinumos! Es nemaz nesākšu par lāpstiņu darbības režīmiem runāt...


Defam - ja doti nominālais spriegums un strāva, tad tas ir pie nominālās jaudas 400W punkta. Kā jau next minēja, spriegums (un frekvence) ģenģerī ir proporcionāls tikai rotācijas ātrumam, nekam citam. Tā kā ķīnieši norādījuši tos 12V pie pieklājīgiem 700 RPM, tad visdrīzāk tas brīnums pie tipiskām lāpstiņām un Latvijas vēja ikdienā dos knapi 5 voltus. Ir vēl tāda lieta kā varbūtiskais vēja ātruma sadalījums un vēja jaudas sadalījums, bet par to arī nesākšu.

----------


## karloslv

Pēc jaudas grafika (kas tur tādām aptuvenām zilām ķēpām ievilkts) spriežot, konkrētās lāpstiņas griezīsies ar 700 RPM un 400 W jaudu un 12V spriegumu dos pie kādiem 12 m/s. Labu veiksmi sagaidīt tādu vēju  ::  Varu pačukstēt, ka Latvijā tipiski pusi no laika pūš <3-5 m/s ātrs vējš, un pēc tam varbūtība stipri samazinās. Jau 8 m/s dos tikai 100 W un attiecīgi 8 V spriegumu pie tāda paša lāpstiņu režīma, un tas ir labs zēģelējiens, kāds varbūt būs dažas dienas mēnesī (bišķi pārspīlējot).

----------


## bbarda

Ja tas ir orģināls vējģenis tad tev nāksies piepirkt vel klāt kontrolieri un akumulātoru,un cik zinu tad rūpnieciski ražotie visi ir trīsfāzu.Reāli mūsu apstākļos viņš dod 30% no maksimālās dukas.

----------


## defs

Karlos,Rīgā nepūš,bet Kurzemē ir savādāk http://www.meteo.lv/public/laika_progno ... aytime=day

----------


## Delfins

Skatoties kur dzīvo, dabiski pie jūrmalas vienmēr būs pa kārtu stiprāks vējš un arī vienmērīgāks

----------


## bbarda

Pūst jau pūš arī Rīgā bet aptuveni virs 25metriem,un tadu torni uzsliet jau nav joka lieta.Virs 25m vējš ir vidēji 4-6m/s.Ģenis sak stradāt tikai no 3m/s ,taka nav diezcik spidoši.

----------


## Delfins

Defs ir no Liepājas, ja viņam ir labs zemes gabals, var veselu vējparku uztaisīt - bet ja viņš žmiedzās pat uz invertoru,.. so so..

----------


## Tārps

Tādēļ sen jau acis metu uz vertikālo ģeneratoru. Arī ķīnieši pieražojuši katram nepieciešamajai jaudai. Tam nav nepieciešams par 7m augstāks masts un vēja ātrums arī no 3m/s līdz 27m/s. Ir gan vienfāznieki, gan 3 fāžu. Vienīgi grūti izvilināt cenu - visu laiku liek zvanīt vai rakstīt pārdevējam.

   Nu kaut vai piemēram šī  http://qmmagnets.en.made-in-china.com/p ... 50RPM.html  , 
bet tā nav tā labākā.

----------


## Delfins

Pa Discovery Sc rādīja arī horizontālo, kas arī esot imūns pret vēja nestabilitāti (pilsētās) - griežas vienmēr un visur
http://www.metaefficient.com/renewab...rcial-use.html

PS: ja rokas aug no apreizas vietas, domāju var uztaisīt tādu - Defs būs uzdevums pamēģināt spēkus  ::  - ģenerators ir, klāt likt nevis spārnus, bet šo te horizontālo

----------


## karloslv

> Nu kaut vai piemēram šī  http://qmmagnets.en.made-in-china.com/p ... 50RPM.html  , 
> bet tā nav tā labākā.


 Tas te ir cilāts un jebkurā gadījumā atsevišķas tēmas saruna - šis konkrēti ir uzmetiens. Savoniusa tipa griezeklis der tikai kurmju baidīšanai. Un vēl ķīniešiem ko iesmērēt "ekoeiropiešiem".

----------


## bbarda

Te par vertikālajiem vārds būtu sakāms Jetijam bet viņš sen nav pagodinājis ar savu klātbūtni.

----------


## defs

Par konkrēto "ventilatoru" sajūsmā neesmu.Pūš vējš,bet šis domā-kas tagad jādara? Kad izdomā-vairāk vējš nepūš.Domāju,ka aste pa mazu.Un vispār pēdējos gadus vējš kaut kāds jocīgs,fragmentēts.Kādreiz pūta savādāk...
Kamēr kabelis nebija pievienots,tad šis brīžam iegriezās uz pilnu klapi neskaitāmas reizes,kamēr ieslēdzās bremze-tas strādā.Kad pieliku kabeli,vējš pūš visur citur,tikai ne manam propellerim virsū  ::

----------


## karloslv

Ar "pieliku kabeli" domāts kas - kabelis fiziski traucē vai caur kabeli ģenerators tiek slogots?

Ja otrais gadījums, tad laipni lūgti realitātē - tas, ka ģenerators griežas, vēl nenozīmē, ka tas kaut ko šobrīd ģenerē vai var ģenerēt. Respektīvi, nenoslogots propelleris (jeb kurmju baidītājs) griezīsies jebkādos vējos un radīs troksni un iespaidu, ka vējā ir baigākā enerģija, ko slaukt. Lai ļurinātos, nevajag daudz enerģijas. Tiklīdz propellerim ir jādara kāds lietderīgs darbs, tātad parādās griezes moments, tā viss nostājas savās vietās, un aerodinamiku neapmānīsi. Jauda P = apgriezieni * griezes moments. Beca likums nosaka, cik tad jaudas var dabūt laukā no vēja: P=0,36 * S * v^3, tātad vēja ātrums kubā (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betz'_law). Starp 3 un 8 m/s vēju ir gandrīz 20 reižu atšķirība jaudā. Turklāt tas ir teorētiskais maksimums, kuram labākie propelleri pietuvojas līdz kādiem 80%.

----------


## defs

Paldies,Karlos! "Kabeli pieliku"-tas nozīmē par laiku. No rīta dariju kaut ko citu-tad pūta stipras brāzmas.Pēc pusdienas vējš pierima,kad kabelis bija pielikts.  Fiziski nekas netraucē.Gan jau uzpūtīs vēl.

----------


## Delfins

Pieliec kādu fake slodzi un ielog-o datus [U,I,wind] kādu mēnesi. Tad sapratīs - ir jēga vai nav.
Tad paceļ augstāk un atkal veic mērījumus. Uzreiz būs skaidra bilde.

----------


## defs

> Pieliec kādu fake slodzi un ielog-o datus [U,I,wind] kādu mēnesi. Tad sapratīs - ir jēga vai nav.
> Tad paceļ augstāk un atkal veic mērījumus. Uzreiz būs skaidra bilde.


 Jēgas nav veidot nekādu pierakstu kolekciju,jo vējš pats par sevi ir nepastāvīga lieta.Citu rudeni pūš ka traks,katru dienu...

----------


## Delfins

Ja zini, ka Liepājā labi ja ir 8m/s, tad rēķinies, ka slodzi rupji jārēķina uz 4m/s (kaut kas pa vidu starp nepūš-pūš labi).
Optimistiskās prognozes izmanto tikai tirgotāji lai veiksmīgāk notirgotu preci. Reālā dzīve viss ir savādāk. Un atlikumu uz aķi pumpē, ja vēja raža pēkšņi laba (kompensēs, kad tās ražas nebūs)

----------


## next

> Pieliec kādu fake slodzi un ielog-o datus


 Padomaajam kaada slodze vajadziiga.
Te jau augstaak tika rakstiits ka veeja energjijas funkcija ir kubiska.
Savukaart spriegums lineaari atbilstoshs veeja aatrumam.
Taatad straavas funkcijai jaabuut kvadraatiskai (tipa virknee sleegtas diodes).
Kaautkaadaa ierobezhotaa veeja diapazonaa vareetu dereet akumulatora laadeeshanas voltampeeru raksturliikne.
Tikai kaada varbuutiiba ka pashlaik pieejamais veeja aatrums saskanees ar atbilstoshi izlaadeetu akumulatoru?
Atceramies ka rotoram ir pamatiiga inerce un veejsh paarsvaraa braazmains.
Vajadziigs programeejams slodzes kontrolieris un DC->DC paarveidotaajs (vai arii daudzi dazhaadas jaudas pateereetaaji ko kontrolieris piesleegtu un atsleegtu piemeerojoties esoshajam spriegumam un jaudai).

PS. Shodien piekrastee sola 20 m/s.

----------


## Delfins

Es runāju par praktisko pielietojumu - ja zini, ka mēnesī ir šādi min/max.
Tas jau tāpat skaidrs, ka jāliek gatavs invertors. Pa taisno var slēgt tik kaut kādu sildītāju  ::

----------


## defs

> ...Pa taisno var slēgt tik kaut kādu sildītāju


 Nevar nemaz tā slēgt-uzreiz ir slodze un propellers negrib griezties...Tagad mēģinu diožu tiltu un uzreiz pie akumulatora-arī diezgan slinks propellers,kaut gan vējš smuks.Man baigās aizdomas,ka tur tā grafika sazīmēta laboratorijas apstākļos,kad propellers kādā trubā un pretī ventilators,ka vējam vairs nav citur,kur sprukt.
 Nu ko-ar nepacietību gaidīšu vētru,varbūt tad būs nominālā jauda,bet vispār šaubos...
Mana doma,ka propelleram jābūt  lielākam,lai būtu jauda. Ja man būtu konkrētais modelis kādam jāiesaka,es teiktu,ka neesmu pārliecināts,ka šis ir labais.

----------


## Delfins

Uzliksi lielākas lāpstas, tev noraus no masta to ģeneratoru pie stiprāka vēja.
Negribi uztaisīt horizontālo, tajā ko linku iepostēju ?

----------


## next

> Nevar nemaz tā slēgt-uzreiz ir slodze un propellers negrib griezties...Tagad mēģinu diožu tiltu un uzreiz pie akumulatora-arī diezgan slinks propellers,kaut gan vējš smuks.


 viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2898&p=55056&hilit=flow#p55056

----------


## defs

Ou,stop! Sorry visiem kīniešiem! Biju vienu bridi atvienojis 1 fāzi nost-lai mazāk tiek slogots-propellers sāka griezties.Un vēlāk pārbaudīju,ka tiltā viena diode beigta-uz īso! Tagad viss notiek.Protams,kad saražo vajadzīgo spriegumu un parādās slodze-tad sāk bremzēt. Bet vispār griežas smuki.

----------


## defs

....vienalga,kaut kas nav pareizi!Griezās visu nakti,bet neko nav saražojis. Kad vadi vēl bija atvienoti un propellers griezās,tas pieliku spuldzīti starp fāzēm. Spuldzīte iedegās ļoti spilgti un ieslēdzās bremzes,dzirdēju to jocīgo skaņu un propellers apstājās.Sanāk,ka ģeneratoram nepatīk aktīva slodze.Tad es nesaprotu-kur ņem,ka šim 400w janodrošina,ja man spuldzīte bija 21w?
Varbūt jālādē kondensātors ,tad caur pwm?

----------


## karloslv

Nu un kas no tiem kondensatoriem? Kaut kāda atkal haļava? Enerģija NEKUR nezūd un nerodas. Tikai pārveidojas. Visi pepelizatori ar pwm tikai stumda to vienā vai otrā virzienā un daļu vēl siltumā. Labāk domā, kas tur notiek un pēti. 

Spuldze ir kas? Pretestība R vai vēl korektāk - U/I raksturlīkne, nevis kaut kāda 21W jauda mistiska. Pieņemsim, ka pretestība ir konstanta, lai gan tas arī rupjš tuvinājums. Jauda, kas tur gaismā un siltumā nokurinās, ir U^2/R vai I^2*R, nevis mistiski 21W. ir vērts runāt par to, kas notiek tikai tad, ja tu korekti izmēri.

Otrkārt - turbīna ir dinamiska sistēma, nevis kaut kāda tur akumulatoru baterija, kas pamazām nosēžas vai ģenerators autiņā, kur slogo, kā gribi, visa pietiek. Te tev kas griež ģeneratoru? Vējš. Gaiss, kas applūst spārnus. applūst noteiktā leņķī, kas mainās atkarībā no vēja ātruma/lāpstiņu ātruma attiecības. Lāpstiņas griežas par lēnu - vējš noraujas no lāpstiņām un gandrīz nekādu griezes momentu vairs nerada, griežas par ātru - atkal pazūd griezes moments, tam parādās pretējā zīme un lāpstiņas jau sāk stumt gaisu uz priekšu (tieši tā strādā dzenskrūve/propellers). Šo atkarību nosaka tīri lāpstiņas forma.

Tātad pie konkrēta vēja ātruma ir sava raksturlīkne, kā ģenerators uzvedas. Grafiks, kurā X ass ir apgriezieni n, Y ass ir radītais griezes moments M. Sanāk līkne ar kūkumu - ir kaut kāds optimālais rotācijas ātrums n. Ilustrācija:



(attēls no šīs diskusijas: http://fieldlines.com/board/index.php?topic=143797.54)

Kas interesanti šeit - X*Y ir jauda jeb P=n*M. tālāk, kā jau tika teikts, ģeneratora uzbūves dēļ apgriezieni proporcionāli spriegumam. Taču jauda P=U*I, tātad griezes moments ir proporcionāls strāvai. Faktiski tas pats grafiks attēlo visas turbīnas U/I raksturlīkni.

Kas notiek, pieslēdzot slodzi (arī nepieslēdzot)? Katrai slodzei ir sava U/I raksturlīkne. Kāda tā tavuprāt ir spuldzei? Tuvināti taisne caur 0 punktu. Kas notiek ar turbīnu, kurai pieslēdz spuldzi? Tā iegriežas vai apstājas, bet kaut kas notiek. Tā nonāk punktā, kur ģeneratora U/I raksturlīkne krusto slodzes raksturlīkni. Ja R par mazu, viss apstājas, ja R par lielu, viss griežas ātrāk nekā optimāli, ģenerē mazāk jaudas nekā varētu, un pie liela vēja apdraud turbīnu. Ja pieslēgts akumulators, tā slodzes U/I raksturlīkne ir pavisam citāda, stāvi vertikāla. Pieslēdzot vadāmu impulsu pārveidotāju, var noturēt jebkuru vajadzīgo U/I punktu. Kā jau next minēja, optimāli vajag slodzi, kurai strāva pieaug kvadrātiski, palielinoties spriegumam uz tās.

Risina to visu dažādi, gan sekojot vēja ātrumam un mainot slodzi atkarībā no tā, gan mainot lāpstiņu profilu (tas vairāk uz lielajām iekārtām attiecas). Dara arī tā, ka neko nedara un atstāj visu pašplūsmā, viss strādā neoptimāli, bet strādā. Reizēm neoptimāli ir gana labi. Amatieru gadījumā lielākā daļa cilvēku negrib/nespēj iedziļināties.

----------


## Delfins

> Tad es nesaprotu-kur ņem,ka šim 400w janodrošina,ja man spuldzīte bija 21w?


 vispirms tiec galā ar `w` saprašanu (pareizi ir W, nevis w). Pērkot spuldzi/iekārtu tā ir jauda pie norādītā ekspluatācijas sprieguma (uz iepakojuma). Ģeneratoram tā ir teorētiski maks. jauda, par kuru tu vari aizmirst LV.




> Varbūt jālādē kondensātors ,tad caur pwm?


 Tikko atklāji Ameriku, - to sauc par invertoru. Kā jau karloslv teica, vajag feedback uz invetoru, kas maina darbības režīmu (cik daudz noslogo)

Kā reiz priekš tevis shēma:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3pcs-300w-GRI ... 458wt_1396

----------


## karloslv

Delfins, tu te bišķi jau jauc apelsīnus kopā ar burkāniem. Pirmais solis ir saprast, kā pareizi slogot turbīnu, otra lieta ir kur to enerģiju likt, aķī vai elektrotīklā, bet tas te nav tik būtiski.

Tajā ebay saitē ir tikai garāmejot minēts par MPPT, Maximum Power Point Tracking, kas ir tieši tas, kas vajadzīgs, lai optimāli slogotu turbīnu, it sevišķi pie maziem vēja ātrumiem un mainīgas slodzes (akumulators, kurš brīžiem ir tukšs, brīžiem pilns, patērētāji, kurus ieslēdz/izslēdz). Man gan liekas, ka ir saražots daudz MPPT saules paneļiem, kuriem tā lieta notiek vienkāršāk, bet tie ne pārāk der vēja turbīnām. 

Var taisīt vienkārši un pieslēgt akumulatoru caur kādu strāvu ierobežojošu rezistoru un uztaisīt aizsardzību pret pārlādēšanu, kas lieko jaudu izdzēš kādā sildelementā, un būs gana labi. Akumulatora U/I raksturlīkne ir gana stāva un nenoslogos turbīnu pie maziem vējiem, bet pie lieliem var notrāpīt tieši desmitniekā. Vienīgi tad turbīna optimāli strādās tikai pie liela vēja. 

Uzzīmēju, ko es ar to visu domāju, parādot 3 vēja ātrumus, 3 dažādus slodzes veidus (optimālā, konstanta R un akumulators ar kaut kādu iekšējo pretestību r):



Patiesībā grafiks ir bišķi citādāks, jo maksimālās jaudas punkts nebūt nav kalna augšgalā, bet nu tas lai paliek lasītāja mājasdarbā  ::

----------


## next

Veel tikai jaapiebilst ka kveelspuldze kaa slodze veel sliktaaka par konstantu pretestiibu.
Aukstai spuldzei pretestiiba par kaartu mazaaka kaa karstai - bareters vienuvaardusakot.

----------


## defs

21W auto spuldze,kas pie 12V ņem 1,75A-par to runa. Jūs te man jaucat galvu ar vējiem.Runa ir par to,ka ģeneratorā pašā ir kāda fīča,ko sauc par elektromagnētisko bremzi.Jādomā kā pēc tā nostrādā,ko ar to domājis ražotājs.
Pretējā gadijumā jāsāk domāt,ka visi cipari ir kaut kādi pomp cipari,gan Volti,gan Apmēri un Vati!

----------


## Delfins

> Over-speed wind protection: Tip stall protection + turned protection + Electromagnetic brake


 Nu es šaubos, ka ķīnieši tirgotu preci, kur tas over-speed gļukotu. Vienkārši tev slodze pa lielu.

----------


## karloslv

Tak izlasi un iedziļinies, kas tev te teikts un sapratīsi, ko nozīmē kuri vati. Un "elektromagnētiskā bremze" ir slodze, ko rada tava lampiņa.

----------


## defs

Piekliku tilta izeju pie kondensātora,lai var nomērit izejas spriegumu.Man uz kondesātora rāda 25V līdzspriegums.Protams,ka pie slodzes spriegums būs zemāks.Lampiņu minēju kā piemēru,jo rakstīts ,ka nominālā strāva ir 33,..ampēri.
Tad lampiņa paņem 20 x mazāk.Un runa nav par bezvēju,šodien īpaši brāzmains. Ja tagad nav,kad tad būs rated power?
Varbūt man iedevuši 24V versiju?

----------


## defs

Mans secinājums : ģenī iekšā kāda fīča,tipa-aizsardzība,lai nenodedzinātu tinumus. Un tā "domā" savādāk.Ja tilta izeju pieslēdz pie akumulatora caur Ampermetru,tad sasniedzot jau 0,17 A sāk darboties tā bremze-tāpēc pa visu dienu neko neesmu uzlādējis. Skaņa ir tāda kā  bremzē tramvajs.Un tā pati bremze ieslēdzas,kad sasniegti max apgriezieni bez slodzes-lai centrbēdzes spēku rezultātā propellers neaizlido. To bremzes skaņu dzirdu arī istabā.Dzīvoju 2 stāvā,virs manis ir bēniņi,uz jumta tas brīnums.
Uzrakstīju jautājumu pārdevējam,redzēs,ko atbildēs...Domaju,ka ieteiks speciālu kontrolieri.Bet PWM arī pats varu salodēt.

----------


## defs

"Un tagad tev ir jāpērk šitas http://www.ebay.com/itm/310346648465?ss ... 767wt_1165 "
-pārdevēja atbilde   ::

----------


## karloslv

Skaidrs, ka kaut kāda veida kontrolieris tev būs vajadzīgs, kaut vai visprimitīvākais. Muļķīgi būtu domāt, ka tieši ķīniešu štrunts prot unikālā veidā novadīt to turbīnu, lai neieslēgtu bremzi. Tak tāpat viņam nekā vairāk kā trīs fāzes nepienāk.

Labāk izpēti, pie kādiem nosacījumiem tā bremze ieslēdzas. Visloģiskāk būtu, ja tā ieslēgtos pie noteikta sprieguma tinumos, tātad noteiktiem apgriezieniem. Izklausās, ka tur ir elektromagnēts, kas pievelk un piespiež bremžu kluci diskam uz ass. Tur viss ir aizliets un aizbūvēts tā, ka neko nevar attaisīt un ieraudzīt?

----------


## defs

> Skaidrs, ka kaut kāda veida kontrolieris tev būs vajadzīgs, kaut vai visprimitīvākais. Muļķīgi būtu domāt, ka tieši ķīniešu štrunts prot unikālā veidā novadīt to turbīnu, lai neieslēgtu bremzi. Tak tāpat viņam nekā vairāk kā trīs fāzes nepienāk.
> 
> Labāk izpēti, pie kādiem nosacījumiem tā bremze ieslēdzas. Visloģiskāk būtu, ja tā ieslēgtos pie noteikta sprieguma tinumos, tātad noteiktiem apgriezieniem. Izklausās, ka tur ir elektromagnēts, kas pievelk un piespiež bremžu kluci diskam uz ass. Tur viss ir aizliets un aizbūvēts tā, ka neko nevar attaisīt un ieraudzīt?


 Paldies,Karlos,ka centies palīdzēt. Es gan neesmu vēl mēģinajis kaut ko tur skrūvēt vaļā. 
Pagaidām balasta vietā esmu pielicis kāda trafa sekundāro tinumu-kā droseli. Vismaz,kad pūš vējš,tad propellers griežas.Bet ne tik lukni kā pilnīgi bez slodzes.Ko lādē-nezinu teikt,man Saules baterija arī lādē... šodien Nav laika...

----------


## next

Riskeejot  uzrakstiit muljkjiibas (jo neesmu redzeejis shitos kjiinieshu darinaajumus ne tuvumaa ne taalumaa) apgalvoju - nekaadas veetrasbremzes gjeneratoraa nav.
Jo aatrgaitas propellerim to nevajag.
Kad gjenerators sasniedz biistamus apgriezienus kontrolieris vinjam izvadus saliek uz iiso, cheko iissleeguma straavu un gaida kad veetra beigsies.
Apmeeram taa es to taisiitu un gan jau ka kjiinieshi arii.

----------


## karloslv

Next, es arī pirmajā brīdī tā domāju, bet ej nu sazini, kaut ko viņi tomēr varbūt ir ielikuši savā dīvainajā izpratnē un izpildījumā. It sevišķi, ja defs saka, ka tur iekšā šņirkst kā tramvajam bremzējot, tad tiešām izklausās, ka kaut kas tiek fiziski piemests pie ass. 

Manuprāt arī diezgan lieka padarīšana, ja ģeneratoram jau ir aizgriešanās sistēma stiprā vējā. Ar vienu ķīnieti ir bijusi darīšana, un tur nekādas bremzes iekšā nebija, un pat kontrolieris vadus uz īso nemeta.

----------


## defs

http://www.topenergo.lv/ckfinder/userfi ... arte01.gif

te vēja karte,ja kāds domā par propelleri.Patiesībā iefuckot kādu kW x H neiet tik ātri,bet nu vismaz interesanti   ::

----------


## Delfins

Kaut kāds jauns izgudrojums turbīnai, +30%

http://www.membrana.ru/particle/17065

----------

